# Wie schreibe ich ein Strukturgramm?



## Aleva (1. Jan 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss ein Strukturgramm erstellen für die folgenden Formeln: 
RG= (R1*R2)/(R1+R2) 
RG = R1+R2.

Wie muss man ein Strukturgramm erstellen?


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jan 2021)

Was verstehst Du unter Strukturgramm? Meintest Du Struktogramm, auch Nassi-Shneidermann Diagramm genannt?
Das würde aber bezüglich der Formeln nicht viel Sinn machen, denn da geht es ja um Algorithmen und du hast ja jeweils nur einfache Zuweisungen. Oder was für ein Ablauf willst Du darstellen?


----------



## Aleva (1. Jan 2021)

Ein Nassi Shneidermann Diagramm.
Unsere Lehrerin wollte es so.


----------



## httpdigest (1. Jan 2021)

Super.
Da beide Zuweisungen von dir ja dieselbe Variable "überschreiben" und die zweite Zuweisung nicht von dem Effekt der ersten abhängt, könnte man daraus zwei Struktogramme mit jeweils einer Anweisung generieren:

und:


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jan 2021)

Aleva hat gesagt.:


> Unsere Lehrerin wollte es so.


Aber es wird ja irgendeine zusätzliche Anforderung geben. Ansonsten bestünde das Diagramm ja gerade mal aus einem Rechteck, in dem Du die Formel eintragen würdest. Das ist doch Unfug. EDIT: @httpdigest hat sie schon gemalt


----------



## Aleva (2. Jan 2021)

@mihe7 Ich verstehe das auch nicht aber sie will es so.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Jan 2021)

"Wahlweise" und "nach Eingabe" deuten jetzt aber schon darauf hin, dass da mehr passieren soll, als nur zwei Formeln auszurechnen.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Jan 2021)

Da scheint es darum zu gehen, dass ein Programm geschrieben werden soll. Das ist ja offensichtlich eine Erweiterung / Fortsetzung der ersten Aufgabe.

Also geht es um ein Struktogramm, dass den Ablauf zeigt:
Eingabe R1
Eingabe R2
Abfrage Reihe / Seriell geschaltet und dann Abzweigung und je nach Auswahl die eine oder andere Berechnung.
Am Ende die Ausgabe

Aber ohne genaue Details der ersten Aufgabe ist das, was da alles gefragt ist, nicht zu sagen.


----------



## coffeebean (12. Jan 2021)

Wenn ich nur die Aufgabe lese, würde ich es so verstehen, wie es kneitzel geschrieben hat. Falls du noch keine Lösung gefunden hast, kannst du ja evtl. noch die erste Aufgabe zeigen. 
Mich wundert aber eher, warum es eine Aufgabe 2.1 gibt aber keine 2.2


----------



## PinkMuffin (13. Jan 2021)

coffeebean hat gesagt.:


> Mich wundert aber eher, warum es eine Aufgabe 2.1 gibt aber keine 2.2


Die Lehrerin verwendet vermutlich jedes Jahr die gleichen oder ähnliche Aufgaben (bzw wahrscheinlicher: kopiert sie aus einem Aufgaben-Pool zusammen, damit die Arbeiten nicht immer exakt gleich sind), war bei uns an der Schule nicht unüblich.
Wenn sich dann was am Lehrplan ändert (oder coronabedingt Themen nicht ausreichend behandelt wurden), werden eben Teilaufgaben rausgeworfen und solche Formatfehler gehen dann schnell unter. 
Wir hatten auch schon Fälle, dass eine Aufgabe drin war, für die man Werte einer vorhergehenden Aufgabe gebraucht hätte, die aber nicht in der Klausur war.


----------

